# TinBoats Trivia Update



## FishingCop

If you haven't tried the daily trivia game, give it a shot. Ten questions, different topics every day. Battles between Popeye and Capt (Esquired) every week. See latest poll on members topics here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20186&hilit=trivia+poll

Regular players ask for certain topics which become regular weekly topics like:

Animals
movies
Science &Technology
Sports
Trivia mix
music (old rock & roll 
any many more

Give it a try, play everyday or only when it's a good topic for you. See who can beat revrat (the monthly winner nearly every month    

Incentive for first time players - you pic the topic for Thursday =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

Cows?


----------



## BassAddict

When are we adding famous Ahab questions to the trivia list?


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> When are we adding famous Ahab questions to the trivia list?



When you start playing and ask for it to be a topic


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are we adding famous Ahab questions to the trivia list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you start playing and ask for it to be a topic
Click to expand...


I have been playing! not regularly but i am there


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are we adding famous Ahab questions to the trivia list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you start playing and ask for it to be a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been playing! not regularly but i am there
Click to expand...


under what name???? bassaddict hasn't played all month, you got a different name??


----------



## BassAddict

Im the wormman, i couldn't log in under bassaddict


----------



## FishingCop

BassAddict said:


> Im the wormman, i couldn't log in under bassaddict



Ha, the wormman, I remember that name - I think you even posted a comment once or twice??? you only played 3 days this month - gotta jump in more often - don't know why you couldn't log in under your regular handle????


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im the wormman, i couldn't log in under bassaddict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, the wormman, I remember that name - I think you even posted a comment once or twice??? you only played 3 days this month - gotta jump in more often - don't know why you couldn't log in under your regular handle????
Click to expand...


Probably a password issue, ill have to add it to my "check daily" bookmark list


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just to toss this out there - I am kicking butt in the Tin Boats Trivia game


Sorry Popeye your reign of terror is over!



https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Just to toss this out there - I am kicking butt in the Tin Boats Trivia game
> 
> 
> Sorry Popeye your reign of terror is over!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312



Ha ha, you might be kicking Popeye's and my butt, but Revrat is kicking all our buts and has been for 2 years - and you invited him and hes not even a TinBoats member???? So, he won't even see this post??? 

For those interested, go to the trivia game, click on Hall of Fame to see who has been the monthly winner and how many times the last 3 years or so. You'll see revrat on top over half the time, and Popeye makes a good showing too, with Esquired (Capt Ahab) right on his tail - so, that's Capt's challenge as stated above - "Sorry Popeye your reign of terror is over!" The gauntlet has been thrown, Esquied vs. Popeye - let the games begin


----------



## Captain Ahab

The idea behind the Trivia game was to get the TinBoats name out there - there are lots of guys from various fishing sites playing - RevRat is from Saltfish.net - a great DelMarVa fishing forum.

If you vist other forum throw a trivia link up there to help TinBoats



PS - do not mention Popeye's name or you will likely get banned


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> The idea behind the Trivia game was to get the TinBoats name out there - there are lots of guys from various fishing sites playing - RevRat is from Saltfish.net - a great DelMarVa fishing forum.
> 
> If you vist other forum throw a trivia link up there to help TinBoats
> 
> PS - do not mention Popeye's name or you will likely get banned



Yeah, I hear ya about Popeye   Actually, I don't frequent other sites anymore, since my wife became ill and we sold our boat a few years ago, I don't get out fishing anymore. I only read a few select topics in the forum now too - but I have fun managing the trivia game and changing the pics everyday and changing up the topics too


----------



## Captain Ahab

The trivia game is alive and well - do you have what it takes to stand up to the pack of >>>>>>>


Play here: https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab trivia Booooooooooooooo :evil:


----------



## Captain Ahab

We need some fresh blood!


----------



## bcritch

Don't be afraid guys...... You can't do any worse than me! :LOL2:


----------



## jackpen

I didn't realize the trivia game had speed component. Not to mention I had to guess at most of the answers. I'll guess much faster in the future.


----------



## redbug

some of the topics you just need to guess


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> some of the topics you just need to guess





I guess that Fishingvcop likes bad music?


----------



## redbug

question 1 b pretty woman
question 2 c pretty woman
question 3 d pretty woman


----------



## Captain Ahab

I stink at the trivia game!


I blame Redbug and his darn Movies!


BA for president


----------



## Captain Ahab

Trivia is still alive - I still stink at it


https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## Jim

Omg! Go fishing! Winters not even here yet!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Omg! Go fishing! Winters not even here yet!



Going tonight


----------



## GTS225

Just got done making my account and playing the current set of questions. Missed the last two. So much for my invitation to join MENSA.

Roger


----------



## Wyatt

Hard to fish while at work so I'll join in.


----------



## Jim

I cant even believe I logged in and played! :LOL2: 

I hate you Ahab


----------



## lovedr79

How the heck did i miss trivia???? I never knew we had a trivia game


----------



## Bigwrench

I'm in there now ! Of course the way it looks ya'll ain't gotta worry about me lol


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Trivia is still alive - I still stink at it
> 
> 
> https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312



Just so you guys know, I purposely don't answer all of them correct because I want the rest of you to feel good about yourselves. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

I'm already annoyed with this game. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

ha! i was on top for a minute!


----------



## Bigwrench

Jim said:


> I'm already annoyed with this game. :LOL2:


Lol me 2


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

Dead last! I thought I killed it today!


----------



## lovedr79

this trivia game goes against anything i teach at work and everything i was taught about test taking. if you read all of the questions and answers you loose too many points due to the time factor.


----------



## Jim

they want to make sure your not googling your answers! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

ahhh.


----------



## Johnny

aaahhhh - they want to make sure your not googling your answers! 

LOL that is why 14 minutes puts you at the BOTTOM ???


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## Jim

I didn't know one answer today, I guessed on all. :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael

I had to think about some of them for a while to come up with an answer and still only got half right. LoL


----------



## FishingCop

It's good to see all the new players  Hang on till the end of the month when the topics change. For background info, I took over running the game from Capt Ahab, aka Esquired. I've had it for many years now and I would still like for someone to step up and take it over. It takes practically no time. I used to be able to post pictures on the home page but, for some reason, that stopped working a few years back?

I change the topics monthly - mostly the generic topics they offer, but, you can look up virtually any topic you want and post them. Many players have been playing for many years and for those regulars, we choose topics they like. Redbug gets movies on Sunday, Ahab (who doesn't play much anymore and Popeye, who also doesn't play anymore) get Science and Technology and I get old rock & roll, 50's, 60's music or related topics on Wednesdays - ha, much to the chagrin of some other players 

So, again, for you new players, hang in there for a while and watch for new topic on Nov. 1st. Play the whole month and see where you end up at the end of the month? Welcome and glad to see all you new members playing   Good luck!


----------



## lovedr79

Jim said:


> I didn't know one answer today, I guessed on all. :LOL2:


you and me both!


----------



## Bigwrench

Jim said:


> I didn't know one answer today, I guessed on all. :LOL2:


I had a rough time with some of those lol


----------



## Jim

consistently at the bottom. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

Another rotten list of questions.


----------



## Jim

YES! Top 3 today! 

Wait, only 3 people played so far today! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

well you are ahead of me.......


----------



## FishingCop

hang in there til Nov 1st, topics all change then...


----------



## Jim

feel smart today!


----------



## JMichael

Jim said:


> feel smart today!


Wasted too much time trying to make some sense out of #10. Never did figure it out so wasted all that time and still missed it.


----------



## lovedr79

JMichael said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> feel smart today!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasted too much time trying to make some sense out of #10. Never did figure it out so wasted all that time and still missed it.
Click to expand...


Me too! Sad to say i have a degree in chemistryand couldnt figure it out.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Almost forgot to add feel free to complain about questions and topics to FishingCop - he is the man who makes all this stuff up for us 

BTW where are my prizes?


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> It's good to see all the new players  Hang on till the end of the month when the topics change. For background info, I took over running the game from Capt Ahab, aka Esquired. I've had it for many years now and I would still like for someone to step up and take it over. It takes practically no time. I used to be able to post pictures on the home page but, for some reason, that stopped working a few years back?
> 
> I change the topics monthly - mostly the generic topics they offer, but, you can look up virtually any topic you want and post them. Many players have been playing for many years and for those regulars, we choose topics they like. Redbug gets movies on Sunday, Ahab (who doesn't play much anymore and Popeye, who also doesn't play anymore) get Science and Technology and I get old rock & roll, 50's, 60's music or related topics on Wednesdays - ha, much to the chagrin of some other players
> 
> So, again, for you new players, hang in there for a while and watch for new topic on Nov. 1st. Play the whole month and see where you end up at the end of the month? Welcome and glad to see all you new members playing   Good luck!




Are you quitting? Sheeesh we could fire you instead!


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see all the new players  Hang on till the end of the month when the topics change. For background info, I took over running the game from Capt Ahab, aka Esquired. I've had it for many years now and I would still like for someone to step up and take it over. It takes practically no time. I used to be able to post pictures on the home page but, for some reason, that stopped working a few years back?
> 
> I change the topics monthly - mostly the generic topics they offer, but, you can look up virtually any topic you want and post them. Many players have been playing for many years and for those regulars, we choose topics they like. Redbug gets movies on Sunday, Ahab (who doesn't play much anymore and Popeye, who also doesn't play anymore) get Science and Technology and I get old rock & roll, 50's, 60's music or related topics on Wednesdays - ha, much to the chagrin of some other players
> 
> So, again, for you new players, hang in there for a while and watch for new topic on Nov. 1st. Play the whole month and see where you end up at the end of the month? Welcome and glad to see all you new members playing   Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you quitting? Sheeesh we could fire you instead!
Click to expand...



I'll just quit - no severance pay, no unemployment, no hassles and no hard feelings   just need a replacement?? Anyone???? maybe time for Capt Ahab to take it back???? All in favor, post Aye


----------



## Jim

I cant catch a break! Am i the only one who got one wrong?


----------



## Wyatt

How in the heck do yall read AND answer questions in the sub-40 second range???!!!


----------



## Jim

Wyatt said:


> How in the heck do yall read AND answer questions in the sub-40 second range???!!!



This site consists of pure geniuses! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

On a role! 

Anyone can play, just sign up. This is perfect once a day 1 minute waster to show off how smart you are! :LOL2: 

https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## Jim

rounding out the bottom as usual! :LOL2: 

Until tomorrow...........


----------



## JMichael

Wow, it's a red letter day when I can manage to make it up to the middle of the pack. LoL


----------



## lovedr79

today wasnt bad at all!


----------



## Jim

honestly did not know one answer. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

i had not one clue to any of those except the ritchie valie


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see all the new players  Hang on till the end of the month when the topics change. For background info, I took over running the game from Capt Ahab, aka Esquired. I've had it for many years now and I would still like for someone to step up and take it over. It takes practically no time. I used to be able to post pictures on the home page but, for some reason, that stopped working a few years back?
> 
> I change the topics monthly - mostly the generic topics they offer, but, you can look up virtually any topic you want and post them. Many players have been playing for many years and for those regulars, we choose topics they like. Redbug gets movies on Sunday, Ahab (who doesn't play much anymore and Popeye, who also doesn't play anymore) get Science and Technology and I get old rock & roll, 50's, 60's music or related topics on Wednesdays - ha, much to the chagrin of some other players
> 
> So, again, for you new players, hang in there for a while and watch for new topic on Nov. 1st. Play the whole month and see where you end up at the end of the month? Welcome and glad to see all you new members playing   Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you quitting? Sheeesh we could fire you instead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just quit - no severance pay, no unemployment, no hassles and no hard feelings   just need a replacement?? Anyone???? maybe time for Capt Ahab to take it back???? All in favor, post Aye
Click to expand...

Bassaddict[emoji3]


----------



## BigTerp

Brutal!!!


----------



## Jim

Not too bad today! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79

good job jim


----------



## lovedr79

how long will i be #1 today?


----------



## Jim

I started off last! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

thats not good.


----------



## Jim

Will I ever get all 10 right? :BS:


----------



## lovedr79

one day. but not today


----------



## Jim

The Beatles? :LOL2: 

I wish I scored the worst, unfortunately I guessed 3 right.


----------



## FishingCop

On the bright side, I will change it for next week and not keep it fot the whole month. On the down side, it will be the Rolling Stones


----------



## lovedr79

lets do the Door's or Pink Floyd!


----------



## BigTerp

How about some Pearl Jam!?

[youtube]SDSStJ9I754[/youtube]


----------



## FishingCop

Uh oh, I opened up Pandora's box. For those of you new players, just for background, the Weds topic is old rock & roll, 50's & 60's music mostly, with a few related topics thrown in occasionally. The topic includes lyrics, titles, artists, one hit wonders, top ten hits from various years, etc. Several years ago, I did music from 1070 through 1990 - while it made some players happy to have some newer years, it got too far away from the old rock & roll theme.

Some players don't like the topic and refuse to play on Weds. Others tolerate it but it's not a favorite. There are a few, like me, who do very well on the topic. 

Bottom line, I run the game and until someone volunteers to take it over from me (somebody please?) Wednesday will continue to be 50's & 60's rock & roll  

That being said, as I have always offered - if anyone has a topic they would like to see, I'll try to provide for some requests. Just let me know what you want.


----------



## Wyatt

A sports topic would be nice lol


----------



## lovedr79

yup. pandoras box has been opened.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I would like calculus please


----------



## Captain Ahab

BTW - just won today!


----------



## lovedr79

Captain Ahab said:


> I would like calculus please



please no math, that would be a complete guess game for me.


----------



## Jim

Perfect score FINALLY!

:LOL2:


----------



## JMichael

Stick a fork in me, I'm done. I'll check back next month, if I don't forget about it. LoL


----------



## FishingCop

Who has a topic request fro Friday?


----------



## lovedr79

tinboats.


----------



## FishingCop

lovedr79 said:


> tinboats.




TinBoats is not a topic on the trivia site.... sorry.


----------



## Jim

Hobbies?


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Who has a topic request fro Friday?




16th Century Painters


----------



## lovedr79

Jim I tried to get a topic in for you.
how about Pink Floyd?


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a topic request fro Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16th Century Painters
Click to expand...


I hate you.


----------



## lovedr79

the only painters i can think of are mone' and Bob Ross.


----------



## FishingCop

Jim said:


> Hobbies?



Hobbies is a standard listed topic which I play regularly. I can play it on Friday if no one comes up with a custom topic.


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a topic request fro Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16th Century Painters
Click to expand...


Ahab just got calculus so I'm not inclined to honor his request for 16th century painters until other members get a chance to pick something.... Sorry Dave, but hey, you can always take back running the game????


----------



## Bigwrench

Lol that calculus one killed me ! Since its Veterans Day today is there a topic for military heroes or commanding generals or something along those lines ? If not then Bluegrass music


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I cant even believe I logged in and played! :LOL2:
> 
> I hate you Ahab





[-X [-X [-X


----------



## Fishfreek

I am getting a college football store when I click on the link to download this morning not the game. I'm trying to add it to my tablet.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fishfreek said:


> I am getting a college football store when I click on the link to download this morning not the game. I'm trying to add it to my tablet.




https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## Jim

King of the hill today! Back up everyone! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

Jim said:


> King of the hill today! Back up everyone! :LOL2:



has everybody played for the day though? how did you get to be king of the hill? i am guessing you guessed?


----------



## lovedr79

Jim said:


> King of the hill today! Back up everyone! :LOL2:


not anymore! fishingcop just knocked you slam off the top of the podium.


----------



## Wyatt

I'm gonna start playing at midnight so I can top the leader board for a little while.


----------



## lovedr79

Wyatt said:


> I'm gonna start playing at midnight so I can top the leader board for a little while.



If i could stay awake that long.......


----------



## JMichael

Food inspection... Liquor contents.... I can't imagine how some of those questions could possibly be construed as hobby related. :shock: :lol:

https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## JMichael

What movie was questions number 1 from for today?


----------



## JMichael

All right, lets keep this at the top and get more players involved hopefully.


----------



## lovedr79

i need jim back so i can move back away from the bottom. LOL!


----------



## JMichael

Haven't seen Jim on the quiz, is he still out of town or is he dodging it? lol


----------



## lovedr79

Dodging it. Today I am filling in the last spot for him


----------



## Wyatt

Man I hate movie days! Thats what I get for spending my free time outside rather than in front of the tv lol.


----------



## lovedr79

Wyatt said:


> Man I hate movie days! Thats what I get for spending my free time outside rather than in front of the tv lol.



Same here


----------



## Captain Ahab

Still there! Still here?


----------



## lovedr79

Something weird happened with my account this morning. Had to log back in for some reason, it couldn't retrieve my password. Said my account had been deleted. I created another account, played, then my daughter wanted to watch my laptop, funtrivia was open. So just to see it let me play again under the same name. Not sure if I have two accounts now or what is going on.


----------

